# Fireworks pics, let's see 'em!



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 5, 2014)

In Roswell, GA. We had a completely unheard of night near Atlanta in July. Clear, cool and breezy. It felt like October. The breeze blew the smoke away and we had crystal clear views of a great fireworks show. 

My first ever shot at fireworks pictures...


Fireworks by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 5, 2014)

Fireworks from tonight's show in Barrington, IL!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 5, 2014)

Last year; the photos from this year were rubbish. So, call it luck. Jim


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 5, 2014)

Fireworks 3 July 2014© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ERHP (Jul 5, 2014)

One of the multiple shows on the San Diego Bay. Left the plane lights in this one.


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 6, 2014)

Just hanging with friends


----------



## fotofool (Jul 6, 2014)

I haven't edited the ones from this year yet, but I have one from last year...


----------



## Deva (Nov 2, 2014)

If you like your fireworks up close and personal, try the squibs at the end of the Bridgwater Carnival, in Somerset. Hundreds of handheld fireworks are let off simultaneously, and for the spectators, it's like standing in a firework shower...


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 14, 2015)

Some from Southampton last weekend 

1.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

Comments and criticism welcome. More on my Flickr for those interested, but they're much the same sort of scene really.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice series, Matthew.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2015)

4th of July in Jackson, CA.
a bunch more on my Flickr page



Fireworks Jackson 3 July 2015 0460 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 16, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice picture Keith.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 16, 2015)

OA slow shutter one from last years Dubai 24 hour race.
This thread could get interesting!!!


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2015)

Cool shot. Nicely done, Stewart.


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 16, 2015)

Great shots Keith and Stewart! Been wanting to get some motorsport fireworks photos for a while, Singapore would be a dream for that I think, might have to settle for Brands Hatch though, but it always clashes with other displays which have always won that particular battle so far!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2015)

Fireworks on aircraft!



Gene Soucy Showcat night show © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 17, 2015)

Anyone else feel really inadequate every time Keith posts a picture? ;D Another great shot!


----------



## NancyP (Nov 17, 2015)

Fireworks on an AIRPLANE???? Yes, it's cool-looking, but this seems like a ridiculous risk.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 18, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Fireworks on an AIRPLANE???? Yes, it's cool-looking, but this seems like a ridiculous risk.



Yup, it's pretty wild 



CCA 2015 Gene Soucy Showcat night show 2545 © Keith Breazeal_filtered by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## ERHP (Jul 4, 2016)

Should be some good fireworks for anyone in the US to have a chance at shooting tomorrow. Here was one from last week where I was trying to catch the dying sunset glow along with the first shot from the Sea World on a 30 second exposure.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 4, 2016)

Keith and ERHP those are awesome.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 4, 2016)

A couple from this year

The flower like shot was a major surprise.


----------



## mtam (Jul 10, 2016)

@Deva That is crazy! Did you take those photos? I'm guessing it is safe to stand right there? That must be a really cool experience


----------



## rmfagan (Jul 10, 2016)

Went down to Brooklyn Bridge Park this year. Weather was terrible...cloudy, raining, but still managed a few I liked.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 10, 2016)

Really like the 2nd and 4th shots. Well done rmfagan


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2016)

Fireworks at home 

https://dylannguyen.smugmug.com/Landscape-1/2016-07-04-Fireworks-at-Home/i-w8mZDXq/A


----------



## ERHP (Jul 10, 2016)

Some really cool shots rmfagan! You definitely had a breeze on those.

2n10, was that Vegas? 'Sky flowers' 

This year I shot San Diego's 'Big Bay Boom' from a street on Pt. Loma running the 5DS/R with a 24-70 to catch all four shows and my 1DX MK II with a 70-200 for a more 'intimate' shot of downtown. Was supposed to be synchronized but think something slipped. Still, much better than the 2012 synchronized fiasco. 





Canon 5DS/R : 24-70mm f/2.8L II @ 70 5s : f/7.1 : ISO 320


----------



## canon1dxman (Jul 10, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/f4mVQUhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/f47wN4https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Henley Regatta UK 2013 1DX and 24-105


----------



## lion rock (Jul 10, 2016)

Dylan,
Absolutely beautiful.
-r


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's a fun one from last year, it's a time lapse shot with a 1Ds II, filled a 128gb CF card over a day and a half. This may be my end use for some of my older bodies, just set them up and let them run...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVrBz0JzHMo


----------



## muchakucha (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's a couple from Hawaii


----------



## nats1mom (Jul 11, 2016)

Second photo, friends and I were sitting at the base of a mountain, watching fireworks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Halfrack. 
Very nice time lapse, interesting the way the bulk carrier yaws around, guessing with the action of the tide. Fireworks were a bit short!  :

Cheers, Graham. 



Halfrack said:


> Here's a fun one from last year, it's a time lapse shot with a 1Ds II, filled a 128gb CF card over a day and a half. This may be my end use for some of my older bodies, just set them up and let them run...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVrBz0JzHMo


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 11, 2016)

Ala Moana Independence Day Fireworks Show, Honolulu; 6D, Tokina 16-28


----------



## markesc (Jul 11, 2016)

View from my place, this is the Mormon Temple in Oregon (No they won't buy it, they only accept "donations" go figure):


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Some really cool shots rmfagan! You definitely had a breeze on those.
> 
> 2n10, was that Vegas? 'Sky flowers'
> 
> ...



Beautiful shot ERHP


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> Henley Regatta UK 2013 1DX and 24-105



Beautiful shots canon1dxman


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Dylan,
> Absolutely beautiful.
> -r



Thank you lion rock


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 11, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Some really cool shots rmfagan! You definitely had a breeze on those.
> 
> 2n10, was that Vegas? 'Sky flowers'
> 
> ...



No it was in Sparks. Totally stunned by the result when downloaded. Some serious pyrotechnical skill and know how to create that.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 11, 2016)

Wonderful shots this year guys.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Halfrack.
> Very nice time lapse, interesting the way the bulk carrier yaws around, guessing with the action of the tide. Fireworks were a bit short!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hey Graham,

The bulk carrier is the barge the fireworks are shot off from. Yes, the actual fireworks in it are short lived - static frame rate across the whole thing. I've got a second one almost done from the same vantage point with a tighter frame shot with a SL1 that filled a 512gb card and caught sunrise the next morning. A/C adapters really are worth their weight in gold - now if I could only get the 1Ds to see 64gb SD cards...

-J


----------



## canon1dxman (Jul 11, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > Henley Regatta UK 2013 1DX and 24-105
> ...


Thanks Dylan777  Love yours and others on here, always happy to see nice firework shots!


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 12, 2016)

Fantastic capture ERHP!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 16, 2022)

Reviving this thread as I was recently in Niagara Falls and caught the nightly fireworks display, this is from Prospect Point on the US side with the American Falls in the foreground.

"Niagara Fireworks"



EOS R3, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 30mm, 3.9 s, f/11, ISO 200


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Reviving this thread as I was recently in Niagara Falls and caught the nightly fireworks display, this is from Prospect Point on the US side with the American Falls in the foreground.
> 
> "Niagara Fireworks"
> 
> ...


Was that an R5 overheating?


----------

